# What type are your best friends?



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

They already have one in the main MBTI forum, but I want to see who fellow SJs hang out with.

My best friends are ENFJ, ENFP and INTP, and my SO is ISFJ too. Far more typically ISFJ than me, we've decided. He's got a strong T, though.


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

Hm... I would say my best friends are an ISTJ and an INTJ. My relationship with the ISTJ is much more relaxed, though. It's... an interesting dynamic that my INTJ friend and I have, but somehow he is still one of my best friends.

My sister, who is probably my best friend, but that I don't count among my best friends both because she is family and because we probably would not be friends if she weren't my family member, is ENFP.

My other close friends include two ISTJs, an ENTP, and another INTJ (my cousin--our relationship is much easier because we grew up together).

I just recently got to know an ISFJ that I really like and I feel like we could be good friends, we just don't have a lot of history together yet and each already have our own groups of friends, ya know?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My best friends are an ISTJ and INFP, and then I have one friend who isn't sure what she is, she's either ESFP, ISTP, ESTP, or INTP (she's bipolar and it really depends on the mood she's in). She said she might be too unhealthy to really know her type though. Then my girlfriend is ISFP.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got two ISFJ friends, one ESFJ, one ENFJ, and a girl I'm on good terms with (though I don't call her my friend yet) is most likely an xNFJ. My sister is my biggest confidant, she's an ENTP. Also, my long-time best friend was an INFP, but sadly we're not friends anymore. I really regret it because she's been like a sister to me.
I've also been friends with an ESTP, another ISFJ and an ESFP, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not really certain of their types. Maybe ISTP and INTJ?

I tend to make friends with very smart, but very stubborn, people.


----------



## RomanGuy (Jul 13, 2014)

My friends have ranged all over the types, but my best friend since college is an INTJ.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

My husband is my best friend and he is an ISTP.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

ENFP, INTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ENTP, to name a few.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

my best friend I think is an ISTJ/INTJ, I can't ever decide which one he would be.
I've got some friends in the range ESFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ and ESTJ, though not as many as the amount of INTJs, INTPs, ENTPs and ENTJs.
I've mostly got NT friends.


----------



## Ilovepeople (Jan 20, 2012)

I spend all my time hanging with 5 different people, each pretty much my best friends, and all almost in different ways. We as one group are all friends together, but some of us are closer to each other than others, and hanging out doesn't always consist of all of us at once. I'll rank them in order from closest to least.
1. Male INTJ
2. Male ENFJ
3. Female ESTJ
4. Male INTJ
5. Male ENFJ


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP and ENFP


----------

